# iPhone dev CSR .p12



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I thought I'd covered every base... but I screwed up. I sent my main development computer in for servicing and thought I had taken every precaution into backing up all my data, then I upgraded my old machine so I could use it in the interim.

The one thing I overlooked, I didn't re-export my .p12 file for the other machine. Thought I had it from when I backed it up once upon a time but that's one from an Adobe digital signature. So now I don't have my key and I'm sweating bullets if something were to happen to my machine which is in for service. D'oh!

I'm just posting this on the off chance that there's a clever way to do this using a time machine backup (though I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this)? Otherwise I'm going have to swap hard drives and see if that one still has a key I can export.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The .p12 should be stored in your Keychain, so you may be able to get it from ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain. If you restore that, double click to open in Keychain Access, and click on My Certificates on the lower left corner.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Success!!!! If I ever meet you face to face, I'm buying you a beer. 

Thanks so much!!!!!!

PS. Love the Avatar. The Oatmeal rules.


----------

